
Show HN: Carmadillo – A Chrome and Firefox extension to locate and unlock cars - gomi7321
https://carmadillo.io/
======
ivoallasap
I think what would be interesting is whether this could be used for doing on
demand stuff for the car, like trunk delivery the way that its done here:
[https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=17051031011](https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=17051031011)

------
ac29
If the authors are here, you might want to add what cars are actually
supported to the page. It doesn't say anywhere.

Presumably Tesla, since that's in the screenshot, but anything else? There
appears to be zero documentation.

